# Hows the fishing at Scheible's Fishing Center



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

My job has 6 saturadys set up to go fishing out of this area. I would like to know how's the fishing over there?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

In the spring season you will troll limits of big stripers. In the summer they will take you bottom fishing and chumming. In the fall/winter you will troll again. I heard through the grapevine they are changing owners, things may change.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

has any1 fished at that pier behind their hotel


----------

